

Ask HN: Google Drive Download Limits for Public Files - josephby

Has anyone found or discovered any Google Drive download limits for public files? I've got a few large files of my own creation that I need to host and was curious to hear if anyone had hit any limits.
======
rudamen
Yeah, with some of my files, some people got a notice saying that too many
people had downloaded the file, they needed to wait up to 24 hours to download
it.

I did some research and it sound like the limit is supposed to 1000 downloads
per file, so I think the notice on my files was a bug...?

Not sure, though, still trying to find out...

